# Dark lips



## fabbygurl21 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm new to this board and I don't know if this has been talked about before. My top lip is darker than my bottom lip and so sometimes when I put on a tinted lipgloss it looks weird because they are two different shades. Does anyone else experience this? Feedback would be great, thanks


----------



## SexyVixenSF (Jul 22, 2008)

I am a newb but I'd suggest a darker similar color for the bottom lip if possible. or a light lipstick that matches the bottom color before applying the lipgloss.

Also I have heard to apply foundation on your lips to make the color stay...maybe you could do it just on your top lip to brighten it? IDK just throwing out random ideas really


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 22, 2008)

try to get a lip liner, like a jumbo one.. NYX has them.. then u can either color the top lip only or the bottom only. Then followed with lipsticks on your choice.. Good luck!!


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbygurl21* 

 
_I'm new to this board and I don't know if this has been talked about before. My top lip is darker than my bottom lip and so sometimes when I put on a tinted lipgloss it looks weird because they are two different shades. Does anyone else experience this? Feedback would be great, thanks _

 
Are you kidding?  I think the two tone lip is sexy.  A lot of women I know play with their natural two-tone to either emphasize or enhance it, even with light and nude colors.  

You might try going with a more pigmented gloss, or lightly layering a semi-opaque lipstick (like a MAC lustre finish lipstick) on the bottom or top lip (or both) to give the color more 'oomph'.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 23, 2008)

^ I know, I love having two toned lips.

If it's ever a problem, I try to use a brownish colored lipstick to blend with my lip gloss.  If you use the luster texture then it works very well with your lip gloss.


----------



## gitts (Jul 23, 2008)

My lips are also two-toned, infact they are also darker than my skin colour which is NW50.  It was to bother me but now I have decided that this makes me unique.  I tend to use a dark colour lip liner like Chestnut with my lipsticks and lipglosses.  I love the effect.  Maybe you can try that too.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Are you kidding?  I think the two tone lip is sexy.  A lot of women I know play with their natural two-tone to either emphasize or enhance it, even with light and nude colors.  _

 
Exactly. I used to trip about mine, but I stopped about 10 years ago, LOL. Sometimes though, I'll just fill my lips in entirely with a nude lipliner, and apply whatever gloss or l/s I'm gonna use.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 24, 2008)

I have dark lips as well. This is what I do.
I'm a NC27, I take a NW25 concealer, pat my lips with it (then pat w/ a sponge). You can use lip erase if you want to as well. This erases the color of your lips.

Use lip liner then lipstick of your choice & l/g 

My friend doesn't have a cupid's bow, so I used this technique on her & made 1 for her.

Good Luck


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 24, 2008)

YES!!! lol I hate my two tone lips .I have to even them out with lipliner.Sucks and it makes my lips dry.


----------



## icekap1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I do 3 things, but not all at once:
(1) I even it out with a lipliner. 

(2)I use a sponge to apply studio fix powder to even out the lip colour.

(3) Recently (and loving it) I use Underplay lipstick lightly, blot, then apply lipgloss. I couldn't wear sheer lipglosses, now I can....I just 'cheat'.

Hope this helps.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Are you kidding?  I think the two tone lip is sexy.  A lot of women I know play with their natural two-tone to either emphasize or enhance it, even with light and nude colors.  

You might try going with a more pigmented gloss, or lightly layering a semi-opaque lipstick (like a MAC lustre finish lipstick) on the bottom or top lip (or both) to give the color more 'oomph'._

 

I completely agree! I rock mines out. Gloss on the bottom only, an even lighter color on the bottom only, looks sooo good (imo)

But if it really bothers u, lining and filling in with a lip pencil b4 anything else should rectify it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 27, 2008)

I think the two-toned lip can look nice naturally but I can imagine it's frustrating when you're trying to wear lipgloss or sheer lipstick because it doesn't look the same. Like others have said, concealer to blot out the color works well or a very thick, opaque lipstick could work. 

But don't be afraid to embrace your two-toned lips. Mine are just a natural, boring shade of pinkish/brown. I have a friend whose bottom lip is a gorgeous bright pink but I never say anything about it because that'd be pretty weird and awkward. :/ lol


----------



## nazneen372 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got the same thing - my top lip is purpley-brown and my bottom lip is BRIGHT pink in the centre!

It makes looking for a natural nude lipstick impossible for me - I opt for semi sheer glosses like YSL Golden Gloss in Amber instead. I've tried nude lipsticks with lipliner under them but that makes the lipstick look really full on and "made up" looking, as opposed to natural.

So it's either glosses or red lipstick for me and not much in between


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am so glad i started this thread. After reading the suggestions I went to MAC and I bought Viva Glam lipglass in Viva Glam V with a brown lip liner. I love it so much. So thanks again ladies!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2008)

My lips are pretty much the same pigment..However my sister's top lip is much darker...She uses *Mac Pro Lip Erase* when she wants to make them the exact same color for wearing lighter nude shades and it looks great...I think she uses the dim shade...


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, mine is that my lips are darker then my skin tone.. both top and bottom are the same color or whaterver... I was told to leave it alone because its something that most females are trying to achieve and its pretty unique... I guess I pretty much learn to ignore it.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

My top lip is darker than my bottom.  I've never really cared about it until I started experimenting more with lippies and lip glosses.  Now I find myself looking at other women's lips as well.

Anyhoo, I usually don't mind it.  I've noticed that sometimes when I line my lips I 'll line my lower lip a little more than my upper, just to darken it a little bit.  My lips still kind of end up two tones, but it's okay with me.  

We can by things at the pro store and not be a pro member, right?


----------



## dany06 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have two toned lips too.  In theory I think that I would love for them to be the same color; however, every time I try to make my lips the same color I feel that they look weird. I typically try to make them the color pink like my bottom lip but if I were to make them dark like the top my lips would be dark brown. I really dont know what to do to mine.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the same issue!  I remember asking my dad why and he said I was special  aawwwww..... I've just embraced it.  Honestly, I don't really think about it.  It kind of gives the color a little different look which is cute. I've heard of a lot of the suggestions the ladies have posted but I haven't tried any.


----------



## latham (Jul 14, 2014)

I like your reply. I agree that the two-lips are sexy. I have them, top lip is a darker shade and my bottom is more pink in color. I have always loved that feature about myself and I don't try to hide it.   Thank you for the "MAC" suggestion, I have been using MAC for more than 15 years, great colors.


----------



## procrastinator1 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have two tone lips too! I don't mind them but i have heard lemon helps reduce the pigmentation if anyone is looking to do that


----------

